# Preamplificador Marshall Guitarra Electrica - Consulta



## eskor_fdr (Ago 12, 2009)

Antes que nada, ya busque sobre este tema. Pero mi consulta viene por otro lado.

Andaba buscando un circuito Preamplificador Marshall pero con transistores. Ya que anduve leyendo que tiene mejor "calidad" en el sonido a comparacion que los integrados. Tambien lei muchas discusiones sobre este tema (ya arme un pre con tl072 pero ahora queria probar algo con transistores, si es posible un circuito original de alguna marca conocida)

Encontre circuitos Fender Black Face, de los cuales lei que como eran fender, tendian a ser mas graves, y lo que yo necesito es algo mas brillante en cuanto a los agudos, no tan pesado.
Y los marshall que encontre son muchos a valvulas, y supongo que los Marshall que venden en los locales de musica, pequeños, no usan valvulas. 
En una casa de electronica me dijeron que busque preamplificador con transistores J201 (que eran buenos con respecto al audio) (o en su equivalencia 2N5457 - NTE458 - MPF102 ). Encontre poco y nada sobre circuitos con ese transistor. 

*El objetivo es saber si alguien tiene conocimiento de un preamplificador para guitarra con distorsion y control de tonos (Completito) con este transistor, o alguno que ustedes recomienden con respecto a la calidad de audio.

Y si alguno tendria un circuito, preamplificador, marshall o en su defecto alguna marca conocida, pero con transistores tambien completito, asi control de tonos.
*

Desde ya disculpen si no se usar el buscador, y tambien disculpen mi ignoracia sobre algunos temas.

Muchas gracias ! Franco.


----------



## alexus (Ago 12, 2009)

hay un tema de audio, que trata todo sobre pre, y etapas para guitarras.


----------



## MasterofPupets (Ago 12, 2009)

hace tiempo que tengo pendiente probar este pre que encontré googleando
es un clon del jcm800 con jfets

es lo que andas buscando, sino
el blackface en la pagina original hay unas modificaciones del control de tono 
para que suene como un Marshall o como fender

seria bueno probar este circuito


----------



## eskor_fdr (Ago 13, 2009)

Che muy lindo circuito, para q suene limpio tendria que bajar todo el primer pote no ? y si quiero distorsion lo subiria ?.

Despues voy a buscar ese que me decis, con la modificacion, me parecio verlo ahora que me decis.

Muchas gracias !


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Ago 13, 2009)

estos pre fueron diseñados dentro del foro y muchos lo han probado
te dejo las direcciones:
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/190564/ _https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-guitarra-electrica-9890/


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Ago 13, 2009)

El compañero de foro 'fogonazo' diseño tambien un pre,  este si lo construi, aun me falta algunos ajustes, el detalla, sus caracteristicas en 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-guitarra-fet-s-operacional-18511/


----------



## MasterofPupets (Ago 13, 2009)

jorge ferreira de araujo dijo:
			
		

> El compañero de foro 'fogonazo' diseño tambien un pre,  este si lo construi, aun me falta algunos ajustes, el detalla, sus caracteristicas en
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-guitarra-fet-s-operacional-18511/



ya lo probaste?


----------



## MasterofPupets (Ago 13, 2009)

eskor_fdr dijo:
			
		

> Che muy lindo circuito, para q suene limpio tendria que bajar todo el primer pote no ? y si quiero distorsion lo subiria ?.
> 
> Despues voy a buscar ese que me decis, con la modificacion, me parecio verlo ahora que me decis.
> 
> Muchas gracias !



creo que es clean nomas pero se lo puede hacer saturar seria cuestión de armarlo y probar


----------



## eskor_fdr (Ago 13, 2009)

jorge ferreira de araujo dijo:
			
		

> El compañero de foro 'fogonazo' diseño tambien un pre,  este si lo construi, aun me falta algunos ajustes, el detalla, sus caracteristicas en
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-guitarra-fet-s-operacional-18511/



Como te funciono este pre ? me interesa mucho. Hay que realizarle algun cambio aparte de los que se detallan en ese post ?.

Muchas gracias por las respuestas. !


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Ago 14, 2009)

estimado MasterofPupets y eskor_fdr, este pre lo tengo armado en placa experimental, estoy resolviendo dudas y anotando para preguntarle a fogonazo.
A la vez estoy tratando de diseñar el PCB, espero poder hacerlo. enprincipio parece sonar y sonar, pero hasta estar en un buen pcb no se podra saber, en mi opinion lo que hace fogonazo, tecnideso y tupolev anda y anda.

les ire comentando mis humildes avances , si les interesa.

sobre si hay que realizar algun cambio a parte de los sugeridos o escritos en el post, no  lo se y no tengo la suficiente experiencia para cambiar o poder sugerir cambios. si evidentemente preguntare ante algun ruido raro o por no poder alcanzar elevados agudos o la calidad que espero en los graves, al maestro fogonazo ya que fue su creador....


----------



## chacarock (Mar 31, 2010)

Hola, jorge, pudiste terminar el pre?, comentanos 

saludos


----------



## Pableen (Abr 12, 2010)

no te puedo ayudar, ya que como electrónico por el momento me arrastro. Sin embargo te puedo hablar como músico, soy bajista, pero amo el sonido y soy de prestar mucha atencion a los amplis de viola, mi impresion, la que comparto con muchos músicos amigos y ya mas que una impresión es una teoria empirica... es decir, lo escuché y les va a costar muchísimo que cambie de parecer. Es que Marshal simplemente no es una buena marca de amplificadores. Es una marca con mucha historia, importantísima para el desarrollo de la música, pero con mucha mas reputación que calidad.
 Juro que mi intención no es ofender, si a alguno le gustan los marshal siga usandolos, pero los amplis de esta marca tienen peor calidad incluso que muchos amplis nacionales que escuché. De las otras grandes marcas de amplis en cambio no puedo decir lo mismo, Hartke hace amplis increibles para bajo pero para viola no me gustan(esto no los hace malos), simplemente tienen un sonido muy particular y son muy poco versátiles(todo lo contrario con los hartke para bajo).
 Fender es una marca que no me gusta en instrumentos, es decir tiene muy buenos instrumentos, pero hace años que bajaron la calidad y realmente hacen las cosas mal. Una buena guitarra de luthier en el 95% de los casos va a sonar mucho mejor. Sin embargo en amplis debo admitir que me sorprendió varias veces, tienen algunos modelos realmente muy buenos.
 peavey por lo que comentas no te va a servir. Deberias buscar marcas mas clásicas como mesa boogie. pero mi conejo es que olvides todo esto de marshal. Se que suena a crítica destructiva, pero juro que no lo es, para lo que buscas no creo que termines conforme.
 La mayoria de la gente lee la etiqueta de marshal y automáticamente piensa que es un muy buen ampli, en muy pocos casos es así(los hay pero son muy pocos), el tuyo no va a tener esa etiqueta y simplemente por eso va a sonar peor jaja
 si encontras un marshal que te convenza no te dejes llevar por lo que te digo, fabricalo y decidí vos si suena bien o mal. Pero me parece que arrancaste mal si buscas esa marca antes que cualquier otra por que te aseguro que vas a encontrar 20 fenders mejores que cualquier marshal.

 nuevamente pido disculpas si ofendo a alguien, hay gente que elije el combo: "guitarra fender"+"ampli marshal" por cuestiones validas, como obtener determinado sonido o simplemente hacer facha(es un motivo válido...) pero son los menos, todos los demas compran estas dos marcas por que algun idolo los usa, o por lo que comentaba... tienen mucha facha y uno los cree buenos. Pues no lo son, ni la guitarra ni el equipo, podrias sonar mucho mejor con menos plata.

 aclaro nuevamente que el mambo con fender es en guitarras, en amplis tienen muy buenos.

 espero le sirva a alguien... si alguien no piensa como yo me gustaria oirlo para en todo caso abrir otro hilo y discutirlo, pero no creo que me puedas convencer, son muchos años de probar y probar! ja


----------



## chacarock (Abr 13, 2010)

devo admitir, que los dorados de marshall son ipnotisantes, no tengo nunca tuve y a esta altura creo que nunca tendre, un original marshall, hice un par de pedales, los clasicos, blues braker. guv nor, shared master y a todos les retoque algo, ya sea pro gusto o necesidad, nunca salieron originales, y ahora con tus coemntarios me cierra todo, quizas no son tan buenos en realidad,
 con lo de hacer facha tambien tenes razon, hay muchos que no buscan sonido, solo marca, pero bueno si a uno loo conforma esta bien

        porfa, no se ofendan los seguidores de marshall ni de fender, si me preguntan a mi, elijo Galien Krueger, si, me gusta el sonido mas modernoso creo

saludos


----------



## psychatog (Abr 14, 2010)

Hola! Yo también estaba armando un pre, pero me canse y compre un pre valvular comercial.
Probé el blackface y el Little Gem (Que mas bien es un ampli de un par de watts) a los demás no me anime ya que no conseguía j201.

Te dejo un par de preamp que archive por aquel entonces.
Saludos!


----------



## eskor_fdr (Abr 14, 2010)

psychatog dijo:


> Hola! Yo también estaba armando un pre, pero me canse y compre un pre valvular comercial.
> Probé el blackface y el Little Gem (Que mas bien es un ampli de un par de watts) a los demás no me anime ya que no conseguía j201.
> 
> Te dejo un par de preamp que archive por aquel entonces.
> Saludos!



Gracias por los esquemas !, en el esquema del Marshall, que transistores usa ?.
Armaste alguno de estos ?.


----------



## chacarock (Abr 15, 2010)

psychatog dijo:


> Probé el blackface y el Little Gem (Que mas bien es un ampli de un par de watts) a los demás no me anime ya que no conseguía j201.


 
 Hola, en algun aldo leí, que el BF245 es un buen reemplaso del  j201 y es mas facil de conseguir

saludos


----------



## Emi77 (Abr 17, 2010)

Tambien se podria reemplazar por un MPF 102 que funciona bien.
El tema seria alimentar esos circuitos con 15 o 18v, pero no se si hay que modificar algo en la polarizacion de los Fets.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 15, 2010)

creo que el BF245 es un transistor de RF...no recuerdo bien.

ya hice un pcb para el jcm800 y lo escuche en un video y suena bastante bien. tampoco soy amante de marshall, considero que laney y fender tienen mejores equipos...

yendo a lo mas intrinseco de los equipos modernos (transistores e integrados) ya todo usan basicamente los mismos circuito y los mismo integrados de potencia,por lo general los TDA de Phillips


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 17, 2010)

Bueno amigos...tras ser moderado un par de veces por un error en mi punto de vista...jaja...aca vengo con nuevas experiencias con este circuito...

bien hice el JCM800 la pcb la diseñe yo y obviamente la fabriqué y coloqué exactamente los componentes que dice llevar, solo los transistores son inconseguibles y utilice los BF245...basicamente conecto todo y no sucede nada...seguire probando...a ver si consigo algun resultado...al menos ruido


----------



## Cacho (Oct 17, 2010)

¿Y por qué no seguiste en el hilo específico que se separó con tu proyecto?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/comentarios-sobre-previos-guitarra-45023/#post378664

Nada de eso se fue a Moderación.
Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 20, 2010)

sigo modificando los presets y sigo sin conseguir sonido...al menos con 9Vcc no se consigue sonido...a lo mejor esos transistores necesitan una tensi{on un poco mayor...voy a probar con unos 24Vcc


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 2, 2010)

Nadie, sabe exactamente que resistencia debe adoptar cada preset (trimpot) del circuito del JCM800 con fet's?

porque no obtengo ni ruido...y eso que el pcb ya lo revisé varias veces...

...será que funciona?


----------



## chacarock (Nov 3, 2010)

para mi que no funciona, una lastima, lo tenia en lista a ese squema, por si vos no pudiste hacerlo andar, que la piloteas bastante bien. igual hay algunos que prefirieron el shred master al jcm valvular, cuestion de gustos supongo, bueno Dj, siguele hasta que se te agote la paciencia, suerte y saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 5, 2010)

cuando se me agote la paciencia lo echo al asador....jajaja

pero yo aun le tengo un poquito de fe...voy a seguir probando

sobretodo porque todo aquel que tuvo un JCM800 se vuelve loco y no quieren nunca más ningún otro equipo...

saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 5, 2010)

¿ Empezaste metiéndole dedímetro (señal) al G del último fet ?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 5, 2010)

Leyendo algunos foros, el circuito efectivamente funciona con 9 volts. Para comenzar el ajuste, hay que medir unos 5 volts en los drains de los fets. Y luego, se va subiendo la tensión hasta el punto en que se oye mal (es más o menos lo que dijo gaussmarkov en su página.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 8, 2010)

joya, volvere al taller dispuesto a usar el multimetro...jaja

o sea 5V en los drains de todos los fet's???

ire probando


gracias y saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 8, 2010)

Si, en todos los que tiene preset


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 8, 2010)

ok, espero no haberlo quemado tanta prueba y prueba...y espero que los transistores que use sean reemplazos buenos para esta aplicación...sino a cambiar los transistores


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 8, 2010)

No sabía que habías cambiado los fet´s  ahora que leí todo el post, vi que usaste BF245. Con el dato que te dí, no va a funcionar. Si me podes confirmame qué letra de BF estás usando, A,B o C. El J201 trabaja con mucha menos corriente, no se lo puede reemplazar directamente (al menos en esta aplicación).
Si estás interesado en hacer este clon, creo que se puede mejorar bastante con no mucho trabajo.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 17, 2010)

nono, espera, consegui solo los MPF102 y los BF245A, en la placa use los MPF102...que dicen ser reemplazos directos equivalentes al J201...sabras si con esos hay problemas??

use los MPF102...porque los J201 no se consiguen facil

estaria bueno poder armar un preamp bueno con sonido similar a un marshall para despues amplificarlo y que todos crean que es un marshall JCM800

gracias amigo...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 18, 2010)

Se pueden usar, pero las características no son las mismas.
Los BF245A los puedo simular, de los MPF102 no conseguí el modelo para el simulador.
Si me das un par de días, consigo alguno y te doy más datos.
También te puedo subir uno que diseñé con los BF245A respetando las ecualizaciones y las impedancias de cada filtro del JMC800.


----------



## eskor_fdr (Nov 22, 2010)

Buenas, con respecto al proyecto les comento que estoy por realizar el Marshall JCM800 con transistores j201, por suerte aca en Buenos Aires, los pude encontrar en Quilmes, o Liniers. Mercadolibre para ser mas especifico.






Vi algunos videos y suena muy lindo.

En cuanto a los reemplazos del j201, es verdad como dicen arriba, no son iguales, solo parecidos. El j201 tiene mucha ganancia, los otros no. Por eso traten de usar los 201, un poco mas de guita pero valen la pena. 

En cuanto termine de cursar, lo armo y comento que tal suena.
Saludos!


----------



## gnry (Ene 13, 2011)

eskor_fdr tambien ando tras ese pedalito, pero aca en Mexico e visto sustitutos como el NTE458 y andan al rededor de los $60 pesos mexicanos, y el otro que encontré es el 2SJ201Y pero sorpresa cuando vi el precio que anda sobre los $140 pesos mexicanos! pensé inmediatamente en olvidar este circuito (por cuestiones economicas) pero pues si suena en verdad como el JCM800 pienso hacermelo, una preguntota sabes cual es el valor de cada uno de los potenciometros? y comentanos que tal suena ese circuito!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 14, 2011)

si me pasaras esos pesos mexicanos a dolares...te podria decir cone xactitud si te conviene fabricartelo o no

si los pesos mexicanos equivalen o estan cercanos a los argentinos...ùes comprate ese pedal sin duarlo...ni pienses en fabricarlo...te lo digo por experiencia...

asi ese pedal valga unos 50 dolares...aun vale la pena comprarlo y no fabricarlo.


cada pote mediocre sale unos 2 dolares....mas placa, mas componentes, mas pedal, mas trabajo...


----------



## gnry (Ene 14, 2011)

mira $60 pesos mexicanos son alrededor de $4.95 USD, y $140 pesos mexicanos son alrededor de $11.55 USD pero pues tomando en cuenta que se necesitan 6 transistores es lo que me pone a pensar si hacerlo o no, no tengo ningun problema por el sonido que tenga (que a de ser fantastico), pero con un tipo de transistor serian casi $30 USD y con el otro serían casi $70 USD solamente de los transistores por los otros componentes no tengo ningun problema ya que son "relativamente" baratos, es por eso mi duda de si hacerlo o no? espero que alguien que ya lo haya hecho nos comparta su experiencia en cuanto al sonido de este pedalito, gracias


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 14, 2011)

En el adjunto les dejo la simulación intentando respetar las ecualizaciones propias del pre Marshall de los años 1958/1959 hecha con BF245A (el cual es fácil de conseguir y barato).


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 18, 2011)

hello black...ese diseño, al menos suena? funciona?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 18, 2011)

DJ: si te soy sincero, no lo sé físicamente, en las simulaciones funciona más que correctamente, la distorsión está por debajo del 0.1%, la sensibilidad es muy buena (con 2 mV p/p entrega unos 4 Volts p/p).
Tuve bastante cuidado con el punto de trabajo en DC para que trabajen todos los fets "cómodos" con esta tensión de alimentación. Ojo que no trabaja bien con tensiones bajas.
Igual es fácil probarlo, armá cualquiera de las etapas en una placa de prototipos, y comprobá que amplifique. Si lo hace una, no tengo dudas que lo harán las otras.
Si te le animás, seguro que sale andando!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 18, 2011)

ok, porque el otro pre que hice lo alimenté a 9Vcc y no funcionó para nada...voy a probar metiendole 20Vcc...y asi sucesivamente...total no anduvo antes no creo que me duela quemarlo
jajajaja

y este otro lo estoy haciendo recien la pcb asi q falta un poco


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 18, 2011)

Espero noticias  no te voy a decir que me juego la vida ya que no apuesto a nada, pero .... como uno 95% de que funca


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 15, 2011)

Para un valiente que se va a animar a probarlo, subo la lista de materiales:

PD: como posteriormente le cambié algunos valores, dejo lo que sería el circuito definitivo.


----------



## cox (Mar 15, 2011)

jaja gracias capo recién termino de armar todo en la proto , entré para imprimir un datasheet y zas vi tu post 

locura me cambiaste 2 R!!! fue amigo lo pruebo asi porque encima no las tengo jaja tendre qe hacer un "paralelaje" :cuak:

ya les comento que tal..

saludos!!!


----------



## Cacho (Mar 15, 2011)

Gato malvado... ¿Qué vas a decir cuando te pregunten por los potes de  22k y 220k? 

Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 16, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Gato malvado... ¿Qué vas a decir cuando te pregunten por los potes de  22k y 220k?
> 
> Saludos


Que le pregunten a Marshall porqué usó esos valores  
No obstante creo que actualmente vienen de 25k y 250k, pero si no suena exactamente igual al original, no me hago responsable


----------



## pandacba (Mar 18, 2011)

Por aquellos años eran común esos valores, por alli tengo de esos valores lieneales logaritmicos, con derivación al 10%  y otros con derivación al 20%(no recuerdo y no tengo ganas de ir a fijarme estan al frente)
De todas formas, pueden enviarle un mail a Jim Marshall que gustosamente les contestara, conoce nuestro pais a estado un par de veces ya


----------



## cox (Mar 26, 2011)

Hola a todos gente

les adjunto los videitos de prueba mil disculpas por la  calidad!! :S












por supuesto, mil gracias al amigo BlackTiger por compartir !!

(El amp de pruebas tambien lo pienso postear completamente con pcb esquematicos etc cuando termine el "CAB"jeje todavia no compre el parlante pero bue lleva tiempo esto jeje)

saludos!!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 26, 2011)

Bueno, esto me emociona, al fin alguien que se animó 
Arrancó de una? Tuviste que modificar algo?
No se nota mucho el control de tono, podrías hacer alguna prueba con música?
Que tal suena al oído?


----------



## razorclaus (Abr 22, 2011)

Por si les interesa aqui les dejo la version valvulera de este exelente previo, espero sirva. pcb,layout y circuito, completito, facil y algo caritas las 12ax7. Seguramente el que lo arme realmente lo va a disfrutar "suena de pelos"


----------



## cox (Abr 22, 2011)

Hola a todos, perdon que no entre al foro este ultimo tiempo jeje

bueno #black si arrancó de una claro, la verdad que no recuerdo exactamente qué cambie pero estuve "toqueteando" bastante con valores de caps para ir "personalizando" el sonido..junto con un pre que publico fogonazo tambien, sacando ideas de ahi tambien, pero creo que lo dejé tal cual como estaba en el esquematico


las pruebas las hice con un walkman y claro, sonaba excelente, para la viola tengo una nueva denominación que inventeé respecto del sonido que sacaba: "saturorte"jajajaja porque sonaba saturado y entre cortado, no pude subir nada para que puedan apreciar el delirio que dije pero ya subire algo jejeej 


ahora mismo éste lo tengo en protoboard,pero en stand by porque estoy armandome una caja 1x12" para el amp y se me está complicando bastante, mm mejor dicho no complicando sino que lleva mucho tiempo dejarlo bien prolijo y esas cosas, tengo realmente muy poco tiempo para dedicarle, sumado que estos dias estuvo muy lindo los findes tuve que salir a "pasear" jaja aprovecho ahora que llueve para ir adelantando algo 


razor aportazo delcuartito muy bueno che!! 

saludos!!


----------



## gnry (Abr 22, 2011)

razorclaus tu ya armaste el pre? se ve bueno y el sonido con valvulas es "otro pedo" (como decimos acá en México) una duda que me salió así a primera vista que es "V1b" abajo de Low y High? y si ya lo armaste que tal suena?


----------



## razorclaus (Abr 22, 2011)

haber si esto les ayuda...espero el archivo lo puedan descargar, sino busco otra manera.

a ahora si a ver que les parece...


----------



## razorclaus (Abr 24, 2011)

Un poco mas sobre este previo, version  2103, 2104, 2203, 2204, para que quede completito, si es que se pude, no estaria mal agregarle el control de presencia que trae el original, con lo que me surge la siguiente pregunta, dirigida a los conocedores del tema mas guitarreros que electronicos ¿cual es su funcion?. Yo lo que recuerdo de los equipos vintage que traian ese tipo de control se refería al control de medios, pero parece que este no, puesto que ya tiene uno, bue espero que alguien comente algo respecto.
http://www.chitarra-online.com/es/amplificador/guitarra/marshall/JCM/800/marshall-JCM-800-2203.aspx
http://www.drtube.com/schematics/marshall/jcm800pr.gif


----------



## grp71 (Dic 31, 2011)

Hola gente!! aca les subo el DrBoogie que es en si el pre del mesa boogie dual rectifier en proteus isis para que puedan probarlo y en pdf...yo lo realice y funciona perfecto...los trimpots en lo posible el primero ajustarlo con osciloscopio hasta tener una senoidal perfecta con los otros variarlos preferentemente que recorten muy poquito el semiciclo negativo de la señal porque es justamente en el cemiciclo negativo donde se nota mas la distor en la viola...por otro lado...antes de probarlo dejar los trimpots en el medio...el primero es muy importante tener la senoidal perfecta en el resto apenas hay que ajustarlos si quieren a gusto y si tienen zumbido ess el último preset.
Yo lo arme con los J201 suena muy bien..si lo van a usar con 9 voltios siempre calibrar los presets con esa tensión porque si despues lo alimentan ej: 12 volt modifica la polarización de los fets.
Cabe aclarar que no en todos los amplis funciona bien...es un pre por lo tanto hay que conectarlo al return del equipo...pero no todos son éxito...en el valvestate vs100 no funciona bien ya que el return no entra directamente al ampli,en el JCM900 suena terrible porque estamos obviando todo el pre del 900,como pedal varía mucho de equipo a equipo porque entrar por imput significa pasar por el pre con eq y poner los potes del canal limpio de eq al medio no significa que sea plano el sonido...lo ideal es usarlo como pre en una etapa de potencia ya que compatibilizar las impedancias de los diferentes equipos y hasta lo mismo sucede con el famoso V-Twin de mesa boogie.
Espero les sea de utilidad


----------



## blacktransistor (Abr 3, 2012)

Exelente señores!!! una pregunta: creen que iria bien el esquema de black tiger con 2n5457 o con 2n3819?? ya he realizado otros preamps con estos tienen precio muy accesible y buen sonido, aparte de alimentarse con mas de 18 voltios ya que la fuente que uso para el poweramp es de 24v!!

Gracias!!!


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Ago 28, 2014)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Bueno amigos...tras ser moderado un par de veces por un error en mi punto de vista...jaja...aca vengo con nuevas experiencias con este circuito...
> 
> bien hice el JCM800 la pcb la diseñe yo y obviamente la fabriqué y coloqué exactamente los componentes que dice llevar, solo los transistores son inconseguibles y utilice los BF245...basicamente conecto todo y no sucede nada...seguire probando...a ver si consigo algun resultado...al menos ruido


Solo una consulta por mi falta de conocimientos e inseguridad a la hora de cambiar componentes. 
Entre los J201 o 2SJ201 que llevaria el JCM800 a los BF245 si existe un impreso o diseño esquematico cambiarian muchas cosas no? BF245 es canal N y patillas "DSG" y el J201 es canal P y patillas "GDS".
Mi pregunta esta tan facil de cambiar el circuito? porque me interesa hacer algo como el JCM800, Gracias





Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Que le pregunten a Marshall porqué usó esos valores
> No obstante creo que actualmente vienen de 25k y 250k, pero si no suena exactamente igual al original, no me hago responsable


 Muy bueno el ingenio. De todas formas queria aportar algo, tenemos en http://www.micropik.com/pag_potenciometro.htm todas las medidas y tipos de pote, hay otras mas claro, pero ademas se que vi un articulo que ayuda a llevar un pote al valor por medio de resistores, Apenas lo encuentro lo escribo pero seguro que los monstruos de fogonazo, tupolev,  Cacho, etc, saben donde se posteo.... y si leen esto lo ponen seguro.


----------

